# a snowy day in WV



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We got about 32" of snow on the ground so far, and it still has not let up yet.
Here are some pictures of the dog truck and dog trailer, and the front door to the kennel.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike I was going to give you a shout to see how you guys were fairing. In Delaware, we have 12" and still falling.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> We got about 32" of snow on the ground so far, and it still has not let up yet.
> Here are some pictures of the dog truck and dog trailer, and the front door to the kennel.


 
Holy Crap! How are the puppy runs? Pups climbing out with all that snow? LOL

You need to take out the Dog Sled and run!!!! Lets hook up a team and run.....I gotta ride inside the sled can't hang on with one arm!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Holy Crap! How are the puppy runs? Pups climbing out with all that snow? LOL
> 
> You need to take out the Dog Sled and run!!!! Lets hook up a team and run.....I gotta ride inside the sled can't hang on with one arm!


I moved the puppies into the main kennel last night. I let them out today to play in the snow and they loved it. They were digging little tunnels through it like groundhogs.
I have the sled ready, but it is too deep to run dogs in now. I need to break some trails with the ATV and then I may run a few of these Malis just to see how they do.:grin:


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

It's coming our way in Connecticut next...with 12-18" predicted.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And we are going to get ANOTHER 6-10 inches!!! If you snow goose hunt, they have been all over the house and on farms 2 miles away.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm currently in Western NC. They got 6-8 inches yesterday. It was real interesting busting new trails up the road to the cabin. I may not have a lot of snow driving experience but, I do have a lot of muddin hours under my belt. Pretty much the same thing except the terrain aint flat. This Florida boy done good. I will say that the ford escort had to be parked about a mile away. The last hill was too much for it. The wifes' Escalade did pretty good with the AWD but the tires suck.

Mike, if that stuff aint gone by the end of the year I may stay here..


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I would expect, with all that snow, the snow snakes will be out as well. I was introduced to them when I was stationed in South Dakota.

DFrost


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'm currently in Western NC. They got 6-8 inches yesterday. It was real interesting busting new trails up the road to the cabin. I may not have a lot of snow driving experience but, I do have a lot of muddin hours under my belt. Pretty much the same thing except the terrain aint flat. This Florida boy done good. I will say that the ford escort had to be parked about a mile away. The last hill was too much for it. The wifes' Escalade did pretty good with the AWD but the tires suck.
> 
> Mike, if that stuff aint gone by the end of the year I may stay here..


 
A buddy of mine drove from Fayetteville to Tennessee through Asheville, NC this am and said he stopped counting at 50 cars that were stuck or in the ditch.... 

It gets worse areound Military Bases as you get people from all over the country and the first snow....STAY HOME!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> And we are going to get ANOTHER 6-10 inches!!! If you snow goose hunt, they have been all over the house and on farms 2 miles away.


Just a FYI for you Howard, Snow geese travel from he Central Arctic to the Southern States and maybe farther.

Every place I was at in the north, the snow geese lived in and around the sewage lagoons, CDN geese didn't go there for some reason.

Bon appetit


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

We left central Florida yesterday at 2pm. Was doing great till about 2 miles from our exit where a semi jack knifed at the Green River Gorge. The delay was one hour. We shut our vehicles down and cut the dogs loose in the snow next to the interstate to give em a break from the trip. Even the old man had vigor in his movement. Cutting trails at 2 am through the outskirts of town was a new experience for sure. Glad our vehicles weren't "casualties" either.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Ha Ha...You guys a bunch of junior operators. We have been known to get 5-6 ft in a weekend. 12 inches an hour is common for certain areas of upstate NY. Looks like a winter wonderland for you guys. The dogs must love it


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Todd,

You can keep all that. Then again, its great reason to miss work. I'll stay a lightweight.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David is right about those snow snakes, ya'll be careful and mindful where you step.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Todd,
> 
> You can keep all that. Then again, its great reason to miss work. I'll stay a lightweight.


Thanks but I only like it for a short while, 4 months is too long. Plus, only kids get snow days


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea, well try the blistering, ball sweating heat 10 months a year. Whose the lightweight now?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Yea, well try the blistering, ball sweating heat 10 months a year. Whose the lightweight now?


Frozen balls or sweaty balls. Which is worse. I can at least drive a car in the heat. Civilization comes to a stand still when you guys even think it might snow.:wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I would expect, with all that snow, the snow snakes will be out as well. I was introduced to them when I was stationed in South Dakota.
> 
> DFrost


Someone told me they wont cross yellow snow so I just stand in one spot and keep turning in a circle.:-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Holy Crap*

I might be coming down there in January, are there some clydesdales, or a snowmobile station at the beginning that hell forsaken driveway? 

joby


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks pretty sweet to me!


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> We got about 32" of snow on the ground so far, and it still has not let up yet.
> Here are some pictures of the dog truck and dog trailer, and the front door to the kennel.


 old man winter "ain't" playin


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

We got no more than 4 or 5” here in Da’Burgh. I remember in Philly around 96 or 97 we got a 36” storm… shut everything down for two days. Got so bad we parked the patrol cars and got into guy’s SUV’s and Pick-Up’s to answer emergency calls only. You would drive through the streets and see cars abandoned on the side of the road…or see them in ditches with no one around.
At one point we started to ferry Doctors and Nurses to the Emergency Rooms at the hospitals…that was funny.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Looks pretty sweet to me!


What about inthe back country... how does your dog get around when there are like 5 feet of ungroomed powder?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

We got plenty of red mud we can send your way. Sigh.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Matthew Grubb said:


> What about inthe back country... how does your dog get around when there are like 5 feet of ungroomed powder?


Gravity helps:mrgreen:
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=powder081.flv

In reality snow settles out pretty quick...the weight of further snow, wind, changing temps and metamorphasis within the snowpack densifies things. So if our winter snowpack is four meters, that does not mean that you or the dog sink that far. 

There are days of super deep unconsolidated snow, it is usually low density snow that has fallen under calm conditions...it doesn't last forever.
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=deepyard4-1.jpg


If ski touring (going up hill on special ski setup in the backcountry) we teach the dogs to follow in our tracks, so essentially we break trail for them. On the downhill, the gravity helps...as shown in the vid...a lot of bouncing in and out of the snow for the dog though.

Avalanche debris can be quite soft right away, depending on the type of slide....but like the snow that the snowplough leaves at the edge of your driveway, it solidifies pretty darn quick compaired to undisturbed snow and then the dogs and people don't sink so much.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Our mud got a little white on it yesterday.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Somehow this seems fitting: http://www.maniacworld.com/dog-having-a-blast-in-the-snow.html


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Bob, wrote this song for you.......[though your mud may not be red]

I'm dreamin of a red Christmas
Just like the ones I used to know
With the car mats caking
The carpets staining
And red stuff splattered on the wall......

I'm dreamin of a red Christmas
with every dog that I wipe down
may your days be mucky and wet
and may all your Christmases be red


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I need to break some trails with the ATV and then I may run a few of these Malis just to see how they do.:grin:


Boy!! I'd love to bring my Boerboels to try their hand at sledding in your "backyard"!!


----------

